

Why we replaced SyncML with our own contact sync protocol - atamyrat
http://blog.connex.io/why-we-replaced-syncml-with-our-own-contact-s

======
foobarbazetc
I'd like you to point to someone who does use SyncML (that didn't have a part
in creating it).

